# HSBC Women's Champions Preview, Pairings, and discussions



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

The LPGA moves to Singapore this week for the playing of the HSBC Women's Champions. Who could forget last year's finish when Paula Creamer sank a 75 foot put on the second playoff hole to defeat Azahara Munoz. 

This will tournament #5 of 33 on the this year's LPGA schedule. 

Here are the key details: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: HSBC Women's Champions Preview & Pairings


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

It would be fun to set the pin where it was and have a contest to see who could make the putt Paula did. Imagine how much money they could raise for charity if they let people try that.


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

The pairings for the first round have now been posted: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: HSBC Women's Champions Preview & Pairings


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are the leaders after round 1: 

1	Yani Tseng	-6	
1	Inbee Park	-6	
3	Angela Stanford -5	
4	Mo Martin	-4	
4	Mariajo Uribe	-4	
4	Lydia Ko	-4	
4	Karrie Webb -4	
4	Jenny Shin	-4	

For full leaderboard: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: HSBC Women's Champions Preview & Pairings


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are the leaders after round 2: 

1	Carlota Ciganda -9	
1	Inbee Park	-9	
3	Azahara Munoz -7	
4	Stacy Lewis -6	
4	Karrie Webb -6	
4	Jenny Shin	-6	
4	Lydia Ko	-6 

For full scoreboard: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: HSBC Women's Champions Preview & Pairings


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Just in the names you mentioned above, there's someone to interest anybody. You have the #1, the previous #1 and the #1 before that. Americans, foreigners from all around the world... At the risk of plagiarizing, "These girls are good!"


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

How about this? The world #1, #2 and #3 will be playing together in the final group today.

When is the last time you saw that?


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are the leaders after round 3: 

1	Inbee Park	-13	
2	Stacy Lewis -11F 
2	Lydia Ko -11	
4	Anna Nordqvist	-9	
4	Suzann Pettersen	-9	
4	Azahara Munoz	-9 

For full scoreboard: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: HSBC Women's Champions Preview & Pairings


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are the final standings: 

1	Inbee Park	-15	F 
2	Lydia Ko	-13	F 
3	Stacy Lewis	-11	F 
4	Shanshan Feng	-10	F 
4	So Yeon Ryu	-10	F 
4	Azahara Munoz	-10	F 

For full scoreboard: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: HSBC Women's Champions Preview & Pairings


----------

